# are buses in spain that safe ???



## valencia-hombre (Sep 10, 2010)

found this video on you tube




a bus driver texting while driving. i wonder how he will explain it away to his bosses at emt valencia, if they actually care

the metro crash in valencia in which nearly 40 people perished they suggest was due to the driver not having his hands on the controls a regular occurance. I used to regularly travel on the old yellow and red metros which they have taken out of service since the crash which had glass between the passenger and driver compartment and you could regularly watch the driver get up walk to the other side of the cab get his sandwich while the train was accelerating at an alarming rate.

spanish trains dont have dead mans handles like english trains. soonn as you take your hand off the controls the emergency brakes are automatically applied (to protext the passengers in the event the driver dies while the train is in motion)






I wonder if direccion general de trafico have seen the video (the traffic police)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

valencia-hombre said:


> found this video on you tube
> YouTube - EMT VALENCIA TEXTING WHILST DRIVING
> a bus driver texting while driving. i wonder how he will explain it away to his bosses at emt valencia, if they actually care
> 
> ...




I thought it was part of the driving test , using a mobile !


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> I thought it was part of the driving test , using a mobile !



As well as driving with the morning newspaper spread out across the steering wheel, which seems to be fairly common practice amongst Spanish truckers.


----------



## valencia-hombre (Sep 10, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> I thought it was part of the driving test , using a mobile !



so amusing. if you are on a bus that crashes because the driver was texting and you are dying a slow painful death through internal bleeding and you hear the emergency services say "we'll leave this one that thinks it a joke texting while driving". I'd p**s myself of laughter


----------



## valencia-hombre (Sep 10, 2010)

ive actually seen a bus driver doing a sopa de letras on his steering wheel whilst driving. Its not amusing it is terribly irresponsible and dangerous. the idiots that do it deserve a spell in jail (especially drivers with SP plates Public service vehicle)

search on youtube textiing driving and see some of the horrific stories and videos of people whose loved ones have been innocently killed at the hands of idiots driving


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

valencia-hombre said:


> so amusing. if you are on a bus that crashes because the driver was texting and you are dying a slow painful death through internal bleeding and you hear the emergency services say "we'll leave this one that thinks it a joke texting while driving". I'd p**s myself of laughter


I wouldn't be involved in the accident A) because I don't use any form of public transport , & B) God forbid that I did find myself on a bus where he was doing that I'd have it straight out of his hand & tell him what was what!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> As well as driving with the morning newspaper spread out across the steering wheel, which seems to be fairly common practice amongst Spanish truckers.


Not just Spain, common practice in the U.K.

Hepa


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I wouldn't be involved in the accident A) because I don't use any form of public transport , & B) God forbid that I did find myself on a bus where he was doing that I'd have it straight out of his hand & tell him what was what!


Or C) you happen to be in the car that the bus crashes into or D) you happen to be the pedestrian that his bus runs over... 
So if it is on Youtube, has anyone reported him then?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I remember going on a bus across the middle of Crete once, through the mountains, with hairpin bends and an unprotected 200 ft drop on one side. The driver was trying to find a track on a cassette tape, fast-forwarding and twiddling the knobs as he drove. I remember thinking "oh well, if I'm going to die at least I've had nice holiday". Then it occurred to me that he probably didn't want to die either, so I relaxed and enjoyed the view.

Spain is actually getting safer; the number of fatalities on the roads is now below the EU average.
Fileeople killed in road accidents, 2008 (1) (persons killed per million inhabitants).png - Statistics explained


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I remember going on a bus across the middle of Crete once, through the mountains, with hairpin bends and an unprotected 200 ft drop on one side. The driver was trying to find a track on a cassette tape, fast-forwarding and twiddling the knobs as he drove. I remember thinking "oh well, if I'm going to die at least I've had nice holiday". Then it occurred to me that he probably didn't want to die either, so I relaxed and enjoyed the view.
> 
> Spain is actually getting safer; the number of fatalities on the roads is now below the EU average.
> Fileeople killed in road accidents, 2008 (1) (persons killed per million inhabitants).png - Statistics explained


But are the figures believable when the spaniards don't include any accident involving public services vehicles & professional drivers ?

DGT hiding the real truth of accident numbers | SpanishNews.es


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> But are the figures believable when the spaniards don't include any accident involving public services vehicles & professional drivers ?
> 
> DGT hiding the real truth of accident numbers | SpanishNews.es


I tihink they are, yes. The figures in the table I linked to are EU stats on cause of death, not DGT accident stats.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I tihink they are, yes. The figures in the table I linked to are EU stats on cause of death, not DGT accident stats.


I feel that I have to reply to this post as I have been a p.s.v. driver for almost thirty years with local bus companies and national express coaches, to me these people who commit this type of offence should be severely disciplined or sacked, they are a disgrace to their proffesion. I`m not saying that i am a goody goody or perfect driver , but I was taught that you allways had both hands on the steering wheel when driving except when you had to indicate for turning.

I work at the moment with special needs kids transporting them home at weekends and spent nine hours on the road today due to bad snow, then to come on here and see that you tube video


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

This is upsetting to watch.. I presume that whoever took the video went to the police with the details of the bus and the driver? 
It is a sound reason to terminate the driver and ban him from ever driving any form of passanger carrying transport and I hope that has been the case.

I bet there are hundreds of responsible drivers queuing to take up his job.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I remember back in august ,whilst waiting to get on to a roundabout two spanish Gc's on bikes , in shorts & short sleeved shirts coming off the roundabout & the 1st one was speaking on a mobile phone that he was wedging up the side of his helmet !!


----------

